# tourist visa for parents



## pdmumbai (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I want to invite my mom to visit me and want to sponsor their stay.

I hold an Australian PR and been staying in the country since aug 2012 and working full time.
My mom is 60 yrs of age.

I want her to visit me for around a month during Christmas break. The immi.gov.au site seems to confuse me 

1) can i attach an invitation letter and my bank details to pay for my parents trip and show i am sponsoring their stay with her visa application

2) will they have to go through a medical checkup and police clearance even if their stay is going to be as short as 1 month

3) i read that if I want to sponsor my parents for a long duration tourist visa, i have to be in the country for 2 years. Is this the case even if I want to invite them for a short period as now the visa subclass is not different as it was before

4) should I book her tickets prior to her visa application to show proof of return.

5) She had a previous rejection to her USA tourist visa around 10 years ago. Will we need to mention this on the application and will this impact her chances of visa grant

6) what is the visa subclass. 600?

7) is it advisable to apply for her visa in India through a travel agent.

8) What is the general time frame for the visa to be processed.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
PDM


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pdmumbai, 

1) That won't hurt. DIAC may also ask you for a security bond (decided on a case-by-case basis). 

2) For they Tourist Stream (see Q3) she will need to fill out Form 1419, which provides lots of additional information. You should also read through the visa 600 document checklist, especially the section on "Documents to show you are a genuine visitor". She usually won't need a police clearance certificate or medicals. Once again, the case officer can request her to undergo the full medicals (chest X-ray and medical examination). Form 1163i gives detailed information on the health requirements for temporary entry. As an Indian citizen, she will likely need a chest X-ray if she stays for 3+ months but shorter periods should be fine. 

3) There are four streams to the *Visitor Visa (600)*: Your mom should apply for the *tourist stream* if she only wants to visit you for a short time, but DIAC can still request a security bond. The *Sponsored Family stream* allows longer stays and sometimes multiple subsequent visits but you _must have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than 2 years)_ to sponsor her in this stream. Click on the link and read up on the 600 visa for further information. 

4) No, don't book tickets before the visa is granted. If there are any processing delays you'll want to kick yourself . On the other hand that would clearly indicate that she is flying back home afterwards. 

5) I found that the best strategy with DIAC is to *mention everything truthfully*. If she is asked whether she has ever been refused a visa, she should answer YES on the form. It should really not be a problem. 

6) Yes, see Q3. 

7) No idea. You should be able to apply on your own. 

8) If she does not need to go through medicals the decision can be quick. DIAC aims to process visa 600 applications in the Tourist stream from "high risk" countries within *a month* (Source: Client Service Charter). Additional request (such as medicals) can delay processing by multiple months. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## pdmumbai (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for the prompt reply. Your reply has brought lot of clarity to my thoughts.

what is the amount of security bond? and is this refundable? 
also, can I apply for her visa from australia or does she have to do it from India herself.

thanks,
pdm


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pdm,

you can help fill the form and prepare everything, but she is the visa applicant. Therefore she has to apply from India. 

For the *600 Family Sponsored stream* DIAC writes: 


> The bond:
> 
> is *usually between AUD5,000 and AUD15,000* per person (but the department *can ask for any amount*)
> must be paid in full before a final decision can be made on the visa application
> is *refunded* if your visitor leaves Australia before their visa expires and, if they have complied with all visa conditions.


The case officer will decide if you submit to pay a bond and if yes how much. If she has good reasons to go back to her home country (property, pension, family she takes care of etc.) then they may not request any bond. Hard to tell. Maybe somebody else can chime - our parents announced that they may visit us next year at the earliest. Guess they don't miss us yet after only 4 months . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

hi pdmumbai,
few pointers from personal experience.

Try eliminating all the 'reasons' for her previous tourist visa refusal.
All documents must be translated in English and attested.
Affidavit provided for different names and signatures in different documents.

Also, if she is travelling alone, then its important to guide her as it can be cumbersome and provided with language assistance if needed!! 

All the best!!


----------



## pdmumbai (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the reply.

I really hope I don't have to pay a bond 

Yes, possibly we will make the application very crystal clear. But you know how it is with the US embassy. Having a certain common surname is enough for a rejection 

Luckily ,looks like the Aussies don't have a problem with surnames as yet 

Lets see how it goes. I am going to do all the paper work and have her submit the application or do it through an agent to be on the safer side.

Monika, I already cant wait to see her . Hope it all goes well.

Thanks,
PDM


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Want to check how much time do we get to fly after visit visa approval


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Want to check how much time do we get to fly after visit visa approval


It depends on your medicals and PCC. Your first visit will have to happen within a year from your PCC or medical - whichever is earliest. The date is mentioned in your grant letter


----------



## lkaur (May 9, 2017)

Hello my husband is an Australian citizen and I arrived here in july 2016 from india on a partner visa 309. So I am not a permanent resident yet.
I am pregnant now and I want my mom to be here with me in August at time of birth of our baby.

So how could my can come over here does she need to apply for any visitor visa or my husband has to sponsor her as I can't sponsor her now because I am neither Australian citizen or PR?

Thanks


----------

